# Training plans for the week of August 26 to Sept. 1



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This is off topic but I thought hotel4dogs would see it here. While poking around the Topbrass site, I saw that there was a Rosie X Tito litter due 8/22. Have they arrived? Sorry if I've missed any news or discussion of this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, the puppies are not here yet, although we are *thinking* that today is the day


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping that everything goes smoothly. That Tito really does sound like a very special guy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan is amazing. Honestly!! He was running in the brush while visiting Towhee yesterday and I pulled 4 or 5 big burr balls from his chest, a few from his tails and sides. I thought I found them all but ...

We had an agility trial today - it has been a long time since we have shown and Faelan had a beautiful Exc JWW run but was 'off' - wouldn't play, seemed slow and was just off (diarrhea probably caused by the Bil-Jac treats I bought) .. he knocked a bar on the double and I thought it was because he was off - well while airing him before his Exc STD run, I noticed a snarl of fur when he tried lifting his leg - he then put the leg down. Of course at this point I go looking and found one of those monster green burrs wrapped up against his privates and pulling fur as he moves. No wonder the poor boy was off!!

And yet he gave it more than 100%, never complaining and still would have been 12 seconds under SCT. His STD run was Muuuuuch better although I did a blind cross from the dogwalk, 45 degree turn into the weaves which 'needs practice' oh, well, he was much happier once that burr was removed.

But now we have a few things to work on - Blind crosses and there a few sloppy turns that could use some work.

I have included a video and the course maps - Faelan is usually faster but considering what he went through with that silly burr and getting snarfled at before going in the ring, I am really proud of him - BTW; when I told the snarfler handler 'Whoa, get that dog away from mine', one person said the BC was just excited not aggressive, while I and several other people told her nope, that dogs needed to leave since it was lunging at Faelan's butt and at a few other dogs too at the end of the leash with an owner who could not handle him - eyes narrow, growling, low to the ground etc -)

ETA: I decided to cut my hair last weekend - hahaha - from below my shoulder blades to about an inch!! Most people like it, some folks are not offering opinions


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No such thing as weeks off over here....  

I'm planning to go to class this week - stormy weather or not! Somebody's mom is in panic mode fall shows are right around the corner.  

As you can see here in this video I have a few things that need cleaning up though obviously since we are a long way from entering Open, I have plenty of time to fix these things. 

1. He anticipated the jump and started moving before I sent him. 

2. I simply can't throw that fangled dumbbell far enough without taking that step with my right foot!

3. His fronts after the broad jump, he's correct with his front end, but he's not tucking 
his butt in before sitting. So I'm getting angled fronts. 

3.5 - I'm still using targets for the broad jump. I'm going to keep doing this until he really has a good idea that "over" means move out over the jump. I sometimes mix in tossed rewards as well, but the problem with tossing is that the treats bounce and go a lot farther than I want. Or if I don't toss a treat, he goes searching for it or watches the "magic floor". At least with the target he is looking at one spot and then coming straight in to me. 

4. Go outs - I'm working on these outside for the first time and am VERY HAPPY to see him making mistakes. I get to fix them. Today was like 95 degrees out so I didn't push him too hard. I stayed in relatively close and put the boards up on either side to show him the go-out path to the gate. One mistake he made a couple times today was going DOWN when I told him sit.  





 
Another nice thing about the extraordinary hot weather today was the fact he broke a stay. I put him in a down stay in our garage where it was cool (we have AC in the garage) while I went out to take the jump apart and bring it inside. When I saw him walking out into the front yard after me, I went "AH-HAH!" and immediately corrected the stay and put him in a down stay right there in the driveway. In the shade, but it was still very warm. The correction worked. He maintained that down stay so I could go out and reward him when I was done putting stuff away. 

There is just class on Weds this week. But I need to get out a couple times to work in the driveway. Like tomorrow night I want to set up figure-8's and fronts. And then I want to find time to do drops in the front lawn. And again find time to practice jumps.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

All we will be working on is weaves. Hopefully someday we will get them down.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Weaves are a never ending work in process - kind of like fronts & finishes <sigh> Faelan's have slowed down so I need to rebuild speed.



Stretchdrive said:


> All we will be working on is weaves. Hopefully someday we will get them down.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We went to the State fair today for demo's for the Golden Club and then greeting in between. Titan and Mighty loved the meet and greets....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Went to class today...

*High jump* = my throwing arm doesn't work very well. I hit the ceiling and just barely missed one of the lights.  Jacks needed a little reminder to jump on the way back to me. Because of course I made the ceiling over the jump scary with that bump...

*Heeling* - this was fine. We played the 30 second heeling game where the instructor called the heeling and then asked each of us to report whatever little help we had to use. The first time I confessed I had a treat in my left hand. Second time was perfect. 

*Figure 8* - He was distracted by something on the agility side. So much so that I broke off and grabbed a tennis ball from my training bag. Tucked it under my arm and went right back to the f8. This time I had the energy and focus I wanted and rewarded that. 

*Stands* - Perfect. 

*Heeling pattern* - Instructor called a heeling pattern to see where we were. I should have taken him off leash, but honestly didn't think of it until we were done. According to the instructor we were perfect. 

I grabbed the tennis ball and went across the floor to play with heeling a bit more. Really focusing on play-energy-fun while we waited. He was a prancing fool. 

*Fronts* - We did fronts. Each person had a corner and there were 2 people going across the middle. 3 out of 4 were perfect. The 4th would have been fine except something horrendous happened on the agility side. Either a dog fell off the dog walk and hurt itself or the owner stepped on it. Regardless there was a dog screaming for a brief while. Long enough to freak everyone on our side out. Especially Jacks. He was rattled and broke his wait.

*Stays* - shortly after fronts, Jacks was still rattled. His sit was fine. He sat up on his down. 

*Retrieves/Flat* - Some kicking. I let it go because I liked his energy right there at the end of class. 

*Signals* - He was actually REALLY GOOD. He nailed each signal with me all the way across the floor. 

*Drops* - We just did one. It was a perfect drop, so I decided that was a good place to stop. 

And we went home. 

Instructor talked about entering shows and discussed various rules - like about the order of titles you enter after your name. I er... never put Jacks titles on when we enter trials, so I don't worry about what comes first. 

Talked with other people about the lineup of fun matches all of us are fighting to get spots in. I have 2 runs on Monday. I hope they don't get bumped! But when you have multiple entries in a tight fun match that has a lot over overflow, there's always a possibility somebody will bump you. And there's another fun match on Friday I think we all are going to be going to and fighting for the same spaces... _fun_.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just returned from agility class and while checking my eMail, one was a notification that the pics from this past weekend are ready. I love the following 2 shots Penny J Wills captured on Faelan's catching and responding to a rear cross cue - he needed to turn tightly on the jump following a triple; which he did beautifully


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey that looks like me in the background LOL

ETA: well, it would look like me if I lost 30 pounds I should say


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha ha ha, I just showed the picture to my mom and she asked me when did I go to an agility trial! When I told her it wasn't me she said she didn't believe it.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It is good to know that Lake Charles, LA hasn't sunk under all the rain ya'll are getting down there. I was wondering how you were coping with the stormy weather.
Jonah is having an easy week this week with very little training. A few fronts, heeling and some finishes. I needed a break and then we will get back to training next week.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Layla and I have taken this week off in preparation for her 5 days of agility at the National which starts tomorrow. We leave for the National this afternoon. I am SO very excited. This will be Layla and my second National and Jade's first!!

I am working on obedience with Jade: heeling, recalls, finishes, signals, etc. We are also working on our agility foundations: set ups, trick training, left and right sides, directionals, target touches, getting in and out of boxes, tippy boards, etc. He is now 5 months old, so I need to make some decisions when I want to start running contacts with him. If I start them sooner rather than later, we will just take lots more time to progress up in height since his joints are developing.

I hope Layla continues to do well in agility at the National. We had an agility trial last weekend in Denver. She finished her MXJ, got 1 more leg on her MX, and got our FIRST DOUBLE Q!!!! I especially love our JWW run from Sunday. This was the first time that Layla and I did a blind cross in a trial and it worked out beautifully from jump 7 to 8. We are working with a new instructor now and we are improving so much. Layla is running for me better than ever and I feel so connected to her when we run!


----------

